# Any recommendations for driving instructor in Tallaght?



## johnnybegood (15 Sep 2006)

Hi, was just wondering if anybody would recommend a good reliable drving instructor in the Tallaght area?

The reason i am asking is because i want to get somebody a present of drving lessons but don't want to pay up front and then relaise they are no good so a recommendation would be the best.


----------



## RonanC (15 Sep 2006)

Kings School of Motoring!! not exactly in Tallaght (in templeogue) but not far away either

*(01)4942688*


----------



## roxy (15 Sep 2006)

I heard alot of bad things about Kings to be honest. Sorry Ronan!

Johnny, try Frank Cummins, he's in OldBawn/Firhouse area , all my boyfriend's family learned with him and all passed their tests first time, I also had my pre tests with him and he practically re-taught me how to drive, I had that many bad habits. Very down to earth man. His number is 087-2843301.


----------



## Decani (15 Sep 2006)

I cut my teeth with Bancroft School of Motoring (4596832). Courtesy of a gift voucher from other other half.


----------



## grizzcol (15 Sep 2006)

I'd second Kings as well...used them think the instructors name was Brian..english guy...very good


----------



## johnnybegood (15 Sep 2006)

thanks guys and gals. I will give Frank Cummins a shout as i am in the Old Bawn area myself. Might be worth me getting more lessons to as i have the driving test also coming up, im probably the same with all the bad habits icked up


----------



## roxy (15 Sep 2006)

johnnybegood said:


> thanks guys and gals. I will give Frank Cummins a shout as i am in the Old Bawn area myself. Might be worth me getting more lessons to as i have the driving test also coming up, im probably the same with all the bad habits icked up


 
Well, I thought I was a grand driver till I met Frank! I told him of course I didn't coast, HA! He had to show me how not to do it I was doing it so much!


----------



## mmcgarry (3 Oct 2008)

If you want to pass ur test use kevin from National Driving school!!! i used three different instructors the wk of my test and this was the best by FAR! he doesnt fill your head with useless information...only what you need for the TEST! he lets u know where your going wrong and DEMONSTRATES how to do it right (i spent about ten mins just watching him and it was really benificial!). as corny as it sounds they do genuinely care and even when he didnt think he would get any business from me he tried to organise another lesson for me. i only had one lesson with him and managed to pass, and it was thanks only to him! 
couldnt reccomend it any higher.michael.

the link to their page is:
[broken link removed]


----------



## 307 (8 Oct 2008)

i'll second Bancroft school of motoring as well,found them very good.


----------

